# What upgrade for my computer??



## Hal (Mar 8, 2008)

I just bought a NEW fancy HP 7250 Photosmart all in one, go fast jump high, printer/copier/fax/scanner/unit. ( I thought I was doing a good deed, not forcing a program update. foolish me)

I couldn't get the scanner to transfer images to my computer so I called HP.

They said I need to up grade my old computer (Dell Pentium #4 2000 pro)system.

What upgrade should I get? The tech said they were having trouble with Vista(?) and I thought he said something about XP? Between me being hard of hearing and his poor command of English we had trouble communicating.  

What upgrade is recommended?

Hal


----------



## rake60 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hal

I'd try downloading and installing the new drivers specific to Windows 2000 from the HP
web site:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/Efrem/WC/softwareList?OS=181&LC=en&cc=us&LDC=en&product=3382185&Lang=en

It was last updated in February of 2008.

We DO want to see those pictures! 

Rick


----------



## shred (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like a driver problem to me too. A Dell P4 ought to be fine for that. You're running Windows 2000?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 9, 2008)

Windows 2000 is a solid OS but this is the year 2008. If you can find a buddy with win XP pro SP3 you would be better off.

If I was not so broke I would burn a copy and send it to you.


----------



## Hal (Mar 9, 2008)

shred  I'm running windows 2000 pro.

Rick I checked that sight out and it didn't help, maybe I'll have to have a closer look.
I'm trying to get my computer guru to stop by.

Hal 
 Thanks for the tips.


----------



## shred (Mar 9, 2008)

ok, so what happens when you plug the new uber-device into the PC?

Btw, if you want a new PC with XP on it, you'll probably have to buy it before June-- Microsoft is requiring everybody to be on Vista by then.


----------



## Hal (Mar 9, 2008)

shred

I have it hooked up to my PC. I down loaded the software CD.
When I check the Scanner, Copier on "my computer" both the scanner and the copier list the correct HP 7200 series.

When I scan an image, the scan menu reads only, scan and reprint , and scan to memory device. The menu does not show "scan to computer" as listed in the book.
When I press "scan to memory" it states memory device not found.

Hal


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hal  said:
			
		

> shred
> 
> I have it hooked up to my PC. I down loaded the software CD.
> When I check the Scanner, Copier on "my computer" both the scanner and the copier list the correct HP 7200 series.
> ...



Is it in the clipboard? can you open your photo software and paste the image after that?

kind of like hitting "print screen" on your keyboard and you have a screen shot in the clipboard ready to be pasted..


----------



## shred (Mar 9, 2008)

Hal  said:
			
		

> shred
> 
> I have it hooked up to my PC. I down loaded the software CD.
> When I check the Scanner, Copier on "my computer" both the scanner and the copier list the correct HP 7200 series.
> ...


Doesn't look like that's a known issue in the drivers, so you may have to reinstall them and see if that helps. Scan to memory probably wants you to put a USB key or memory card in the printer.


----------

